# So I took a bike ride today



## ns300 (Jan 21, 2013)

So I was riding my bike to clyde and was checking the signals for a train and finaly got one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=clirmj7qspc


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Would have been nice with a caboose on the tail instead of a FRED. :smokin:


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Cool video. :smilie_daumenpos:

Dan


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Great video........I agree with Ed, I came still a fan of a caboose at the end. That little red light just does not seem right.


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

That"s a nice Norfolk Southern coal train video. :thumbsup:


----------

